# GFI problem?



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

The GFI in the garage shut off, push reset and it will not reset. Replaced GFI 2X, same problem, will not reset. Replaced the GFI with a regular wall receptacle and get electricity to the garage.

Want to replace with a GFI for safety, any suggestions on the problem? No breaker problems as of yet. A friend is an electrician and he couldn't figure it out!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

DannyMac said:


> The GFI in the garage shut off, push reset and it will not reset. Replaced GFI 2X, same problem, will not reset. Replaced the GFI with a regular wall receptacle and get electricity to the garage.
> 
> Want to replace with a GFI for safety, any suggestions on the problem? No breaker problems as of yet. A friend is an electrician and he couldn't figure it out!


You need to check 1st to see if you're feeding anything downstream from the GFCI. If you are, disconnect it, and install the GFCI again. If it still trips, the problem is between the GFCI and the supply panel. If not, try connecting the downstream receps/loads again. If it trips, you know the problem is down stream. All of this is assuming that the GFCI is wired properly, and not faulty from the manufacturer.

You are right to be concerned. A functional GFCI that is tripping is indicative of a problem. You need to get it figured out before someone gets shocked/hurt.

By chance do you have a refrigerator/chest freezer being powered by the GFCI or a downstream recep? Refrigerators are kinda notorious for tripping GFCIs.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sometimes the garage GFCI's also have an outside receptacle tied to them (mine are like that). If you have some moisture in an outside receptacle, it could cause the same problem. 

To trouble shoot, I would disconnect the load from the GFCI. If it doesn't trip, you know the problem is downstream and not between the GFCI and the breaker. You should know which outlets are on the circuit (remember to look for one outside), check to make sure nothing is stuck in any hole and then disconnect them one by one until the circuit doesn't trip anymore.

Remember, the GFCI trips when there is a leakage or continuity between the neutral and ground.

PS, this assumes that you have removed all loads to make sure they weren't a problem, as stated above.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

GT11 said:


> Sometimes the garage GFCI's also have an outside receptacle tied to them (mine are like that). If you have some moisture in an outside receptacle, it could cause the same problem.
> 
> *To trouble shoot, I would disconnect the load from the GFCI.* If it doesn't trip, you know the problem is downstream and not between the GFCI and the breaker. You should know which outlets are on the circuit (remember to look for one outside), check to make sure nothing is stuck in any hole and then disconnect them one by one until the circuit doesn't trip anymore.
> 
> ...


 Follow the above statement.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

GT11 said:


> I would disconnect the load from the GFCI. If it doesn't trip, you know the problem is downstream and not between the GFCI and the breaker.
> 
> Remember, the GFCI trips when there is a leakage or continuity between the neutral and ground.


If a GFI doesnâ€™t have line voltage it wonâ€™t test at all but if it is tripping instantly when the reset is pushed, this problem wonâ€™t be between the GFI and the breaker. 

The neutral is bonded to the ground at some point in your electrical system so there is always continuity between the two. 

Current flow in the hot and neutral of a circuit will be exactly the same. The GFI monitors current flow between the two and trips if they differ by 5 milliamps or more. Theory being that since the imbalance has to be going somewhere it could possibly be going thru your body and it has been determined that as little as 5 milliamps can kill a person. 

If you can figure how the circuit is ran, disconnecting and reconnecting downstream of the GFI is a good way to find the problem. Another possibility is that something on the load side of the GFI isnâ€™t utilizing the GFIâ€™s hot AND neutral causing the imbalance.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I had the same problem in my garage. I had it pop with freezers full of meat. I tossed the GFI in the trash.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

denimdeerslayer said:


> I had the same problem in my garage. I had it pop with freezers full of meat. I tossed the GFI in the trash.


This is a bad Idea if the GFCI protects other receptacles downstream...It is safer to install a new circuit for your freezer..


----------

